# nhsp written exam



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

can anyone let me know if the nhsp written exam is so difficult to the point of having to put extra study time in? Or is obtaining a 70 to pass not difficult? Anyone who has taken the exam who could let me know would be much helpful.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Wouldn't you want to score as high as you can anyway? And not just pass with the minimum? A higher score can only help you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

If your only wanting a 70, you really don't want the job. A 70 is not going to be high enough with the hundreds taking the test...


----------



## smallearssuck (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm very interested in taking the NHSP exam, knowing I have to pass the physical requirements is not a problem as I've been getting in shape each week.

My only question is...is there a way to study for the written exam? This will be my first time taking one and I'm not sure if there are actually useful study guides out there that will help.

Could anyone enlighten me on what exactly is on the test? Such as Reading Comprehension? Basic Math? Algebra? Or is it mainly common sense type questions? 

I've tried to search for it but through the plethora of information I was unable to find anything useful to my question....

Thanks in Advance!


----------

